# AM new here and looking for the following...



## BVZ

Hi all

I arrived in Cairo 3 weeks ago and so far so good, love the people and am slowly settling down. There are a couple of things I am looking for and was wondering if anyone knows where I can find them. 
- I am looking for a large plastic sand pit (one that you can close) in the shape of a shell or crab (they do come in other shapes) for my son to play in.
- Am looking for Milupa Camomile tea granules for babies.
- A slow cooker
- a shop that sells, upgrades and repairs iPhones or apple products.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stefnova

BVZ said:


> Hi all
> 
> I arrived in Cairo 3 weeks ago and so far so good, love the people and am slowly settling down. There are a couple of things I am looking for and was wondering if anyone knows where I can find them.
> - I am looking for a large plastic sand pit (one that you can close) in the shape of a shell or crab (they do come in other shapes) for my son to play in.
> - Am looking for Milupa Camomile tea granules for babies.
> - A slow cooker
> - a shop that sells, upgrades and repairs iPhones or apple products.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Hi nice to hear your settling into Egypt nicely,

I would Say your best bet for the things that you have listed is Carrefour or Spinneys in Maadi and Citystars. They have fixed prices so you wont have to haggle and practically have everything you will need.
They will be more pricey than anywhere else but at much better quality.
As for your apple products there is a shop in citystars bottom floor that does apple products I can't remember the name of it but I'm sure someone else on here will hopefully hopefully help you with that. 
Good luck


----------



## GM1

Apple/children toys: use: Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory - Local Search Engine you can then click on "map it" to find the location. Good luck!


----------



## PoleDancer

There's also an Appley shop in Maadi (ISpot?). It's on 216 / Al Lasikili St, as you head out from Victoria Square towards Nasr Street / the Autostrad. It's on the other side from the 'Nerco' piece of wasteland, though I think (from memory) more towards the Nasr St end. It's larger and better stocked than the City Stars place, which is not much more than a kiosk, though still much smaller than what you might be used to elsewhere.

Stuff there was pricey (presumably due to high import duties?) and I suspect many folk here may aquire their Apple bits and bobs when they're on a trip overseas.

I believe the Carrefour in Maadi is still closed, following the damage caused by looters, though word has been that the reopening isn't too far away.


----------



## aykalam

stefnova said:


> Hi nice to hear your settling into Egypt nicely,
> 
> I would Say your best bet for the things that you have listed is Carrefour or Spinneys in Maadi and Citystars. They have fixed prices so you wont have to haggle and practically have everything you will need.
> They will be more pricey than anywhere else but at much better quality.
> As for your apple products there is a shop in citystars bottom floor that does apple products I can't remember the name of it but I'm sure someone else on here will hopefully hopefully help you with that.
> Good luck


Is Carrefour Maadi open? I know the shopping mall was gutted a few weeks ago, but I'm not sure what happen to the actual supermarket.


----------



## Sonrisa

The sand pit can be found in toys r us for about 700LE (the one with the shape of a crab). Toys r us, am afroid that you'll have to go to City Stars as the one in Arkadia was burnt (acutally I think the whole of Arkadia was burned down)
You can also try the Early Learning Centrer -ELC- down MotherCare y Nasr street off Lasilky, in new maadi. Think the may sell it there too. 

I had a sand pit too, but built it myself with wood and kept it covered with a plastic tablecloth. works cheaper and it was large enough to room a few children in.


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> Is Carrefour Maadi open? I know the shopping mall was gutted a few weeks ago, but I'm not sure what happen to the actual supermarket.


Not yet. But there is Carrefour express in new maadi. Havent been for some time now, the area can be rough, and thats were the minibus driver got killed, i was told


----------



## Horus

At least you will have no shortage of sand to put in it


----------



## txlstewart

PoleDancer said:


> There's also an Appley shop in Maadi (ISpot?). It's on 216 / Al Lasikili St, as you head out from Victoria Square towards Nasr Street / the Autostrad. It's on the other side from the 'Nerco' piece of wasteland, though I think (from memory) more towards the Nasr St end. It's larger and better stocked than the City Stars place, which is not much more than a kiosk, though still much smaller than what you might be used to elsewhere.
> 
> Stuff there was pricey (presumably due to high import duties?) and I suspect many folk here may aquire their Apple bits and bobs when they're on a trip overseas.
> 
> I believe the Carrefour in Maadi is still closed, following the damage caused by looters, though word has been that the reopening isn't too far away.


The Apple store in Maadi is called Switch. The technician works Sunday-Thursday, and is usually in the shop after 11:00 am. I have gone to them twice and found them to be very helpful and competent. The prices were reasonable as well.

I've heard the the Carrefour in Maadi should open next week....fingers crossed!


----------



## txlstewart

Sonrisa said:


> Not yet. But there is Carrefour express in new maadi. Havent been for some time now, the area can be rough, and thats were the minibus driver got killed, i was told


Where in New Maadi, please?


----------



## GM1

..::: Carrefour Egypt :::..


----------



## Sonrisa

THanks GM, there is a location map there, it doesn;t look like you are in maadi thought, its up up up there, and feels somewhat rough. 

Bear in mind that carrefour express sells mainly groceries, not household, toys electrics etc as the big carrefour


----------



## PoleDancer

txlstewart said:


> The Apple store in Maadi is called Switch. . . . . . . . I have gone to them twice and found them to be very helpful and competent. The prices were reasonable as well.


Yep, now I'm home I've found their details and that's them. 4/3 Laselki St, New Maadi. [202] 2982 0378/6 . No website listed on their bag (Egyptian businesses just don't seem to get the value of websites when it comes to generating revenue from foreign wallets)

It was also rather ungracious of me to comment on price but fail to mention that they were friendly, helpful and knew their stuff. I would certainly go back there.

My views on price may also be coloured by my (UK) tendency to buy cheapie ebay stuff. It was the failure of one such 'bargain' where the chaps at Switch sorted me out.


----------



## NZCowboy

A couple of apple stores in Maadi that are expat friendly, ispot also has a outlet in CityStars
dot-apple.com 
Address: Ard El-Golf, Naadi Street, Maadi, Cairo, Egypt.

Website: dot-apple 

Email: [email protected] 

Tel: 202 23581066


i-spot Address: 5/1 El Laselky Street, New Maadi, Cairo, Egypt.

Website: iSpot Apple Premium Reseller

Email: [email protected]

Tel: +2 02 27057714


----------



## BVZ

Thank you all for the info and direction - I have managed to come right in all respects. I have one more question and search - OATBRAN - Where can I get some???????


----------



## Maroc_uk

BVZ said:


> Thank you all for the info and direction - I have managed to come right in all respects. I have one more question and search - OATBRAN - Where can I get some???????



Hi, did you findout where to get oat bran from??? Ive alse been looking for it here in Cairo. Any help please?


----------



## kevinthegulf

Carrefour in Maadi city centre (which is actually on the ring road and not in Maadi) is fully open, some of the shops in the Mall are not yet open but I beleive will be soon
75% of the mall is open


----------



## Maroc_uk

kevinthegulf said:


> Carrefour in Maadi city centre (which is actually on the ring road and not in Maadi) is fully open, some of the shops in the Mall are not yet open but I beleive will be soon
> 75% of the mall is open


I have checked Carrefour but couldnt find any oat bran (


----------



## clearmind

*oat bran*



Maroc_uk said:


> I have checked Carrefour but couldnt find any oat bran (


Dear Maroc_uk,
Did you find any oat bran?
I'm in Cairo and I'm desesperately looking.. But can't find!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Oat bran is available everywhere your local corner shop will have it as does the big supermarkets


----------



## Maroc_uk

clearmind said:


> Dear Maroc_uk,
> Did you find any oat bran?
> I'm in Cairo and I'm desesperately looking.. But can't find!!!


Yes, I foundout it is readily available in local shops and it is called "RaDa" in arabic (very cheap also). I checked in all the common supermarkets (spinneys, carrefour, metro, alfa, u name it!) but couldnt find it anywhere so had to ask a local...check with your local egyptian shop and they should have it (or at least direct you!). Goodluck )


----------



## clearmind

Maroc_uk said:


> Yes, I foundout it is readily available in local shops and it is called "RaDa" in arabic (very cheap also). I checked in all the common supermarkets (spinneys, carrefour, metro, alfa, u name it!) but couldnt find it anywhere so had to ask a local...check with your local egyptian shop and they should have it (or at least direct you!). Goodluck )


Thank you very much!!!
Could you give me the address of a local shop that has it? (it is kind of urgent) if you don't mind.


----------



## clearmind

Dear Maroc_uk,
I actualy found Radda (indeed not dificult to find and very cheap). But it seems to be wheat bran, not oat bran!! 
Is this what you were talking about?
I'm really desperate to find oat bran!!!
They must make somewhere....


----------



## Sonrisa

Are you in Maadi? I can point you to a few places that might have it


----------



## Maroc_uk

clearmind said:


> Dear Maroc_uk,
> I actualy found Radda (indeed not dificult to find and very cheap). But it seems to be wheat bran, not oat bran!!
> Is this what you were talking about?
> I'm really desperate to find oat bran!!!
> They must make somewhere....


Hmm, not sure then. Someone told me it was radda!!! Its the first time I had tried it so dont know what the difference would be, sorry. Goodluck, if you find anything let me know please )


----------



## clearmind

Sonrisa said:


> Are you in Maadi? I can point you to a few places that might have it


Hello Sonrisa!
Thanks for your message.
I'm in downtown but believe me I would cross Cairo 10 times to find oat bran (see how desperate I am?!)
so going to maadi is not a prob.
Yes please could you give me adresses that might have?
thanks,


----------



## Sonrisa

That's the thing, they may or may not have it. They are two shops in Maadi of "healthy" and special diet produts, one is in road nine, I think somewhere between McDonals and Beano's Coffee, on that side of the road, I think is called BioShop. 

The other one is next to Duty Free Shop in Degla. 

I could check them out for you sometime soon to see if they have oat bran, I don't want you to travel all the way to maadi for nothing.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is a health shop in zamalek not sure of the street name but it is one of the streets off to the left on brazil st


----------



## clearmind

Sonrisa said:


> That's the thing, they may or may not have it. They are two shops in Maadi of "healthy" and special diet produts, one is in road nine, I think somewhere between McDonals and Beano's Coffee, on that side of the road, I think is called BioShop.
> 
> The other one is next to Duty Free Shop in Degla.
> 
> I could check them out for you sometime soon to see if they have oat bran, I don't want you to travel all the way to maadi for nothing.


Dear Sonrisa,
That would be really nice thank you.
Untill now I found : Oat flakes, Oat flour and Wheat Bran, however Oat Bran seems such a rare commodity ...
I still keep on hoping...


----------



## clearmind

------


----------



## Sonrisa

Yes, No luck. Actually, for the record, The Organic Supermarket next to Duty Free Shop has closed down. 

I saw Emco brand Oat Flakes in The BIO Shop located in Road 231. 

And then there is also Isis, 

Details For : Oats

But I think that's not what you are after?.

I'll ask hubby when he returns from work, he will know.


----------

